# 400.7, 400.8, vs. 410.30(C)? 2005NEC



## steveray (Mar 7, 2013)

Open ceiling retail store...wants to run SO cord from luminaire to luminaire for all of their exposed lighting....400.7 seems to allow it #(2), 400.8 makes it a little wishy washy IMO with not as a substitute for fixed wiring and not attached to building structure......410.30© says listed and/or  plug...

Anyone have some input or guidance?

Thanx!


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 7, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> Open ceiling retail store...wants to run SO cord from luminaire to luminaire for all of their exposed lighting....400.7 seems to allow it #(2), 400.8 makes it a little wishy washy IMO with not as a substitute for fixed wiring and not attached to building structure......410.30© says listed and/or  plug...Anyone have some input or guidance?
> 
> Thanx!


400.7 (2) allows it the other two do not apply


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 7, 2013)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> 400.7 (2) allows it the other two do not apply


Sorry, 410.30 does apply provided

© Electric-Discharge Luminaires (Fixtures)  See related ROC

(1) Cord-Connected Installation A listed luminaire (fixture) or a listed assembly shall be permitted to be cord connected if the following conditions apply:

(1)The luminaire (fixture) is located directly below the outlet or busway.

(2)The flexible cord meets all the following:

a.Is visible for its entire length outside the luminaire (fixture)

b.Is not subject to strain or physical damage

c.Is terminated in a grounding-type attachment plug cap or busway plug, or is a part of a listed assembly incorporating a manufactured wiring system connector in accordance with 604.6©, or has a luminaire (fixture) assembly with a strain relief and canopy


----------



## steveray (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Gregg....but if they are wiring them in "series" there is no outlet above and no plug?.....And then I also need the listing?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 7, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> Thanks Gregg....but if they are wiring them in "series" there is no outlet above and no plug?.....And then I also need the listing?


Yes one of C ©


----------



## Dennis (Mar 7, 2013)

$00.7 #2 allows it for one fixture.  You are now treading on 400.8 #1 and IMO this would not be compliant


----------



## Dennis (Mar 7, 2013)

sorry that should be 400.7 in the post above


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 7, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> Open ceiling retail store...wants to run SO cord from luminaire to luminaire for all of their exposed lighting....400.7 seems to allow it #(2), 400.8 makes it a little wishy washy IMO with not as a substitute for fixed wiring and not attached to building structure......410.30© says listed and/or  plug...Anyone have some input or guidance?
> 
> Thanx!


I did not see the "wired in series" they would need to be wired and suspended directly bellow the outlet as stated in C (1).

410.30 in 2005 is now 410.62


----------



## jar546 (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree that the flexible cords would be a violation the way they want to install them.  We do need to look past 400.7 and squarely at 400.8

In addition, 410.30 in 2005, the panel had the following to say:



> *Comment No. 18-65 on Proposal No. 18-40a  *18-65 Log #2188 NEC-P18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

